# Ccw holster



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

How comfortable is your holster? 9mm compact. Maybe Sig p365,or Glock sub compact.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Good enough when carrying....home body so don't go to much at all ,380's ,38wheel winter coat pocket or 45
Believe mine are Don Hume


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I use a N8 Tactical IWB for my Springfield XDS 2.0. Not sure right off what I chose for OWB use w/ cold weather clothing. Mike


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Mines plenty comfortable. I use a hidden hybrid holster. They're a local company which also helps and affordable.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

I use an Alien Gear inside the waistband holster custom made for my M&P 9mm performance series shield. It's very comfortable and holds the gun securely. Takes forever to ship, but it was worth the time and money.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I need to lose a few pounds, to be comfortable. I can't stand wearing a belt or having much more than a card type wallet. Before my accident at work, I wore a 32" waist and a belt 🙃. Slowly getting back into shape!? Yeah! Not so easy! I know there are plenty of options, just have to go try them on,like a new pair of shoes. Thanks.


----------



## RGonzales714 (Jun 12, 2013)

I use the Alien Gear, I use carry in the small of back or on waist(when in Kayak). Thing that really improved the comfortably was getting a good belt, a belt made to carry. I use Hanks belts.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

JamesF said:


> I need to lose a few pounds, to be comfortable. I can't stand wearing a belt or having much more than a card type wallet. Before my accident at work, I wore a 32" waist and a belt 🙃. Slowly getting back into shape!? Yeah! Not so easy! I know there are plenty of options, just have to go try them on,like a new pair of shoes. Thanks.


I'm in the same boat as you after getting hurt at work. I didn't want to go with an IWB holster because of it but the hidden hybrid can be worn in or out I believe the alien wear one can as well


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Have to have a belt real tight to keep the pants where they need to be (no butt)  I prefer a pocket holster in the summer (lcp) and even the Sig or hammerless 38(more for winter coat pocket) never needs to be shown to function (real close range) a few options depending on time of year


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

This is something that I would have get used to. And, yes a good belt is a must. I have been checking out the belt loops on pants before I make a decision. I stopped buying cheap pants after my accident, because I have to pay to have the hem shorter. I am shrinking!! I need a 29"inseam. And at $12/14. Per pair to have them hemmed I can wear quality longer. But a lot of pants have the crotch hanging half way down to your knees 😱!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I wear mine between my small of my back and my hip... Have little tilt to the holster as well.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

I just use the small IWB krydex. Simple and comfortable enough


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Check out the comfort tac belly holsters. I use one in the summer and it works great when wearing light cloths. They are very comfortable. Cold weather I just use an owb with a light jacket that I keep on all day.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

bobk said:


> Check out the comfort tac belly holsters. I use one in the summer and it works great when wearing light cloths. They are very comfortable. Cold weather I just use an owb with a light jacket that I keep on all day.


Oh...thats what that was.. Damn my wife thought you were happy to see her. This is going to really bring her down..


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

For those of you wanting a pocket holster for a SIG P365, you may want to check this out:



https://www.alabamaholster.com/product/front-pocket-holster/



I ordered mine last week but am still waiting on it....which is fine. Each piece is made to order.

I saw Hickock45 using these during his reviews of the P365 and was impressed.

He's apparently gone P365 for his EDC....in case that matters at all.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

The only thing that goes in my front pocket is money. Wallet with ID in back pocket. But a good way to fool someone wanting your money 💰. We had an older guy at work that didn't drive, and he would catch a ride with the other guys, and swap them beer at every bar on the way home. You couldn't drink a beer faster than him! He always bought...and you were always drunk after the third bar!! He kept a huge wad of one's in one pocket, and hundreds in the other, he. Said, if he was robbed, he would gladly give up a bunch of one's. I know that I wouldn't want to try it out, even if I didn't know him.
Big and tough, old steel worker. They took care of their own.
I tried out my friend's inside waist holster, custom made and really comfy! His brother made it, since he retired and his wife passed, he needed something to do. Nice hobby! I have a tanned Bison hide, that's about 36"×30". He said he would make a couple for the four of us. He uses a mix of items. He has a kydex forming press. Gets the scraps from an air brake shop .


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

My wallet is in my front pocket since the chiropractor knew exactly how thick it was , from how far my hip was out of alien.... the only time it's not there is when replaced with a gun .... constantly sitting on it will push your hip that far out 
That belly band I have considered


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Oh...thats what that was.. Damn my wife thought you were happy to see her. This is going to really bring her down..


I’ll swing back over. Lol I need to anyway.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

ironman172 said:


> My wallet is in my front pocket since the chiropractor knew exactly how thick it was , from how far my hip was out of alien.... the only time it's not there is when replaced with a gun .... constantly sitting on it will push your hip that far out
> That belly band I have considered


My brother drove semi trucks with a big fat wallet. Now he walks funny and whines all the time. I keep asking him if he wants any cheese .


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

What has appeal for many people is the ability to take a micro-compact, like a SIG P365 or a Springfield Hellcat, place it in a pocket holster......and then carry it in one of your front pockets while wearing cargo shorts or even kaki pants....or whatever you want to call the later.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

I've tried firing a few of those micro-compact pistols, I'm just not a fan. I guess my hands are too big.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

You'd never notice in the heat of the moment in very close quarters..... I love my Sig and replaced grips that work well for me.... but the lcp is the front pocket summer short one I carry


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

loves2fishinohio said:


> I've tried firing a few of those micro-compact pistols, I'm just not a fan. I guess my hands are too big.


I agree. I also have meat hooks and a small gun is hard to get comfortable on. The biggest benefit to a 'micro' pistol is during winter time. Easy to throw it in a coat pocket. If needed in close contact you don't need to pull it from pocket to use


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Only revolvers.... good chance the semi's will get jambed not allowing the shell to full eject in the pocket..... at least my thought , wouldn't want to find out ,
why my winter pocket cost gun is the s&w body guard hammerless 38+p .... 2or 3 through the coat then flip on the laser as it exit for the last 2 where they need to be if needed


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Blue Star IWB for my Taurus works time for me with belt. Belly band when running, LCP in pockets when I want lighter.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I hate small semi-autos. Most of them suck.
I shot the Hellcat fairly well. But the Sig 365 is the small gun exception, IMHO. It's well designed and actually enjoyable to shoot.
The 12 round magazine allows most people to fit all of their fingers on the grip. The ten round magazine does not....for most men. Most women and guys with small hands can probably find a place for all fingers with the then round magazine.
SIG does make a 365XL that almost everyone can grip comfortably....but it's a little big bigger.
My biggest gripe about my 365 is that I hate striker fired guns. But I knew that going in and the 365 still works for me. It's size makes it a great EDC option, IMHO.


----------

